# TPU-R-US Cruncher



## stinger608 (Feb 19, 2012)

This probably should have been put in the hardware section of the site, however I was more wanting to share with all my fellow TPU World Community Grid Crunchers. This first post I am going to show everyone the parts that just showed up. I am probably going to reserve the second and third post for the build and the screen shots and pictures of the system up and running. 

This build consists of a i7 2700K, Gigabyte Z68 motherboard, 16GB of DDR3, and a 300GB Western Digital Velociraptor and 32gb SSD for a cache drive.  

Before I begin showing the parts involved I first want to thank several people and the companies that has made this awesome build possible. 

(1)	First I want to give a very special thanks to our own ChaoticG8R! For without this awesome member this build would not have seen the light of day for a few more weeks!!! Thanks a million my friend. ChaoticG8R provided the Intel 2700K and the dual PNY XLR8 10 memory chip black PCB GTX465’s!!!


(2)	Now I want to thank our own TexBill for providing a smoking deal on a Swiftech Apogee XL socket 1155 waterblock! TexBill is an awesome seller/trader on our forums, and without his smoking deal on the block I would have been forced to air cool this system. 


(3)	Next I want to thank Sedah over at the EVGA forums for providing an awesome deal on a retail packaged Western Digital 300GB 10,000rpm Velociraptor. This great deal will allow this system to execute applications and programs much faster than a standard 7,200rpm drive.


(4)	I want to also thank a local Craigslist fella, Darrell, for providing a crazy smoking deal on a Patriot Torqx2 32GB SSD for use as a cache drive using the Intel Smart Response Technology (SRT). 


(5)	Last but not least I want to give a big thanks to NewEgg for always being a great retailer online. NewEgg provided great deals on the motherboard, memory, and Asus DVD-RW drive. 


I would also like to take a minute to thank Asus, Gigabyte, Intel, AMD/ATI, G.Skill, Western Digital, Cooler Master, Swiftech, Patriot, PNY, Nvidia, Ultra, and all the rest of the awesome manufactures that give us these great products to allow us to build our dream machines and help with the fight for diseases!

Now for the pictures. I will be listing the pictures in the order that I thanked everyone. 

*First up is the awesome Intel i7 2700K processor and the dual PNY XLR8 GTX465’s provided by our own ChaoticG8R!*














*This next shot is the Swiftech Apogee XL provided by our own awesome seller/trader, TexBill!*





*This next picture is the Western Digital 300GB Velociraptor provided by Sedah over at EVGA forums. Sedah is a great seller/trader at their site.* 





*Now I have a picture of this small 32gb SSD drive that was provided for an unheard of price from a local Craigslist user. Darrell shot me a smoking deal on this Patriot Torqx2 drive.*





*Finally I want to show the pictures of the motherboard, ram, and DVD-RW drive that was all great deals from the infamous NewEgg! Thanks Egg!!!*



















In conclusion to this first post, I again want to thank ChaoticG8R, TexBill, Sedah, Darrell, and NewEgg! Without all of you this build would not have been possible!!!!

Now it’s on to the pictures of the build and the next post in this thread.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 19, 2012)

Well the build has commenced!

Took a little short break from the build and figured I would add the start of the pictures for your enjoyment. 

*First up is the Cooler Master HAF 932 AMD Limited Edition case. I had a liquid cooled system in this case already, the Crosshair IV Extreme to be exact, so I am using everything in that loop with the exception of the waterblock.*





*Now a picture of the raw Gigabyte Z68X-UD3H-B3.*





*Now the board with the awesome Intel i7 2700K chip installed.*





*Up next we see the Swiftech Apogee XL installed!*





*And now a shot with the 16gb's of G.Skill DDR3 1600 RipJawX's installed.*





Well, so far it is coming along quite well. Now it is time to install the motherboard in the case and get the dang loop hoked up and filled. I have taken the onboard battery out of the motherboard for the time being. Even though I do have non-conductive fluid for the loop I do not want to take a chance of shorting the board out when I do the leak test on the loop. 

So far it is pretty sexy; right? 


Okay everyone, now I have some pictures of the board inside the case, loop hooked up, and loop leak testing and purging the air out of it!!! 

*Motherboard installed in the case*





*Loop hooked up to the waterblock but still needing to fill the system and fire the water pump up.*





* Now the air purging and leak testing has commenced!!!! So far so good and it has been about 30 minutes as of posting this portion of the build! No drips, no runs, no errors. *






Stay tuned my TPU Crunching friends, more to come! Once I am confident all the air is out and there is no leaks I will finish this awesome system and get it fired up!!!

See ya soon
Dano


Okay then, while it was leak testing and purging I figured I might as well start getting some things installed.

* first up is the awesome Western Digital Velociraptor.*





*Now thanks to an idea from SneekyPeet on the ghetto mounting for the SSD (thanks a ton Peet!!!!), a couple of shots of that drive. Notice the second one with the ghetto mounting. *









*I figured a couple of shots of the Ultra 1000 watt power supply was in order.*









*And last on this update, were getting wired!!!*





Again, stay tuned for the final build pictures on this system!!!

Well, it is complete and ready to plug in and see if this puppy fires up. One bummer that I just had was opening the second GTX465 up and finding the blue PCB and only 8 memory chips.  and that frigging blue PCB just doesn't go with the color scheme at all. I guess I will go on a hunt for a black PCB PNY XLR8 card! 

*Picture with the video cards installed! I know the frigging wire management is terrible LOL. That will be taken care of once I know this system runs fine. *






Now it is on to getting this system running and installing Windows and WCG to this puppy crunching!!!


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 19, 2012)

And now on to some shots of the system running!!

Here is a shot of Core Temp to show current temps and CPU frequency. 

Currently running at 4.522ghz








And now another shot of WCG running the 8 threads






God I got to get rid of that default Windows desktop. 


Okay, this is much better


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 19, 2012)

Subscribed! Ready to see your 2700k take off.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 19, 2012)

Can't wait to see this build in action.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 19, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Subscribed! Ready to see your 2700k take off.





ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Can't wait to see this build in action.



Thanks guys! 

Second post has been updated with the first of the build pictures.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 19, 2012)

This thread = Awesome. That is all.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 19, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> This thread = Awesome. That is all.





Thanks Edward!!!!! 

The second post has been updated with the pictures of the board installed, the loop hooked up, and the system filled, leak testing, and purging the air out of the system.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 19, 2012)

Crap! Don't mean to double post, but I just ran into a snag on this build. The original HAF 932's do not come with a damn 2.5" adapter for the hard drive bays! LOL Now I am most likely going to have to ghetto something to mount the SSD drive. 

Any ideas?


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 19, 2012)

if you aren't planning to move the case, just set it in anywhere. If you do plan to move it, maybe velcro or foam tape to stick it somewhere. (There isn't a plate in the Torqx box?)


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice build Stinger.  I on the other hand find myself tak'ng rigs apart.  Looks like I have june untill my next build.

Should do 6,500 ppd with a overclock of 4.5.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice progress.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 19, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> if you aren't planning to move the case, just set it in anywhere. If you do plan to move it, maybe velcro or foam tape to stick it somewhere. (There isn't a plate in the Torqx box?)



Awesome idea Peet!!!!! Yea the drive didn't include a plate. But none the less your Velcro idea worked perfect my friend!!! Didn't even think about that LOL.  



mjkmike said:


> Nice build Stinger.  I on the other hand find myself tak'ng rigs apart.  Looks like I have june untill my next build.
> 
> Should do 6,500 ppd with a overclock of 4.5.



 Really??? You think it will produce 6,500 ppd per day? That is frigging awesome. Hell with my other two I am hitting about 3,500 a day. That would stick me upwards of 10,000 a day!!!! 

Oh and the second post has been updated with some more pictures of the progress of this build. 

Next up is going to be the video cards. After that it is time......................To install Windows and get this baby crunching.........I hope


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 20, 2012)

Well as soon as I get the "bugs" worked out I will post the pics in post 3. As of right now, I have WCG running on the system and I am posting from that system now!!! 

The current problem is with an error that is stating "install IRST 10.5 or above." I think I have that figured out, and will get it taken care of shortly.

Now the only other thing that is quite annoying is that it takes more time than I figure it should to boot to Windows. I get the loading screen, and then it goes black with the mouse cursor. It sits there for about 45 seconds or so before actually booting to Windows? Not sure what the hell that is about.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 20, 2012)

third post updated to show first screen shot running at 4.522ghz!!! Frigging awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 20, 2012)

NICE!!! how is that board with OCing? I had a chance to pickup one for a good price a while back but flaked. Im guessing I passed up a good deal LOL


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Feb 20, 2012)

What was the max multi on that 2700k btw?


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 20, 2012)

ChaoticG8R said:


> What was the max multi on that 2700k btw?



So far I have only hit 44. That of course was without any voltage jump.


----------



## 4x4n (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks great stinger.  

My 2600k at 4.5 averages 62-6500 a day, so you should be right around that.

Do you just have your voltage set to auto? Because on auto it will usually boost the voltage higher than what you really need.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2012)

Came into this party way late but wanted to just chime in and say that the system looks in great shape.   You'll love it and glad to see more and more people helping out!


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 21, 2012)

4x4n said:


> Looks great stinger.
> 
> My 2600k at 4.5 averages 62-6500 a day, so you should be right around that.
> 
> Do you just have your voltage set to auto? Because on auto it will usually boost the voltage higher than what you really need.



Ya know it might be. I will have to check that. Also that would possibly have caused a BSOD that I Had last night.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 21, 2012)

I got a BSOD last night on my 2600K, It was stop code x50? It happened right as I unmounted a image of windows XP X64 I was installing on VMware


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2012)

SB is definitely puzzling when it comes to BSOD's.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 21, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> SB is definitely puzzling when it comes to BSOD's.



Yea, It is quite odd! The other day I was testing 4.5ghz and it passed a series of torture tests but decided to BSOD x124 after being idle for 10 minutes after those test passed with flying colors WTF!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2012)

KieX linked me to an article about that, it actually happens when idle and not load.  I'm at work but I'll see if I can dig it up.  It's over at OCN, the guide.  Explains how to get rid of that.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 21, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> KieX linked me to an article about that, it actually happens when idle and not load.  I'm at work but I'll see if I can dig it up.  It's over at OCN, the guide.  Explains how to get rid of that.



Hook me up with that cause its irritating to think its stable but randomly BSODs


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2012)

I'll look for it now...

Here it is 

http://www.overclock.net/t/1120291/solving-fixing-bsod-124-on-sandybridge-read-op-first


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 21, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'll look for it now...
> 
> Here it is
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1120291/solving-fixing-bsod-124-on-sandybridge-read-op-first



You are a freakin life savor!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2012)

BTW, it helped me fix my issue.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hmm, I guess I better read through that very carefully, because as of now this system is a serious fucking piece of shit!!!!!! Constantly giving me BSOD's, terribly fucking slow to boot windows, running hot as hell on liquid cooling..........An on, an on, an on!!!!

Christ that i7 30 socket 1366 is 10 times the system this piece of shit is!!! 

Can  you all tell I am really fucking disgusted with this shit? 

Good thing it is the middle of the week and I am sober as a preacher or I would take a damn sledge hammer to this fucking thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

However, this is one of the Gigabyte boards that either have serious issues or you get a good one........Well I didn't get a good one! Refund RMA through NewEgg was filed last night! Purchased an Asrock from Paulieg early this morning, so hopefully that will cure a ton of the fucked up problems with this POS! 

If not, I am selling all of this Intel shit and going right back to the ole trusted AM3 systems!

Oh yea, and this "Please install IRST 10.5 or above" fucking shit!!!!!! WTF???? It has 10.8 installed

Got to tell all of ya, I am not impressed with the fucking Intel Sandy fucking Bridge shit so far!!!!! 

I feel I just dumped a ton of money into a fucking boat anchor to be honest!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Hmm, I guess I better read through that very carefully, because as of now this system is a serious fucking piece of shit!!!!!! Constantly giving me BSOD's, terribly fucking slow to boot windows, running hot as hell on liquid cooling..........An on, an on, an on!!!!
> 
> Christ that i7 30 socket 1366 is 10 times the system this piece of shit is!!!
> 
> ...



In all honesty, the only thing I like about it is how cool it runs and the PPD I get out of it from crunching, I rather overclock and mess with AMD anyday.  I feel your pain, maybe I can't overclock to save my life, but this platform has also been a good headache for me.

I hope the new board works.  I got my issue sorted out, but it took me a bit man.  I just followed the stuff in the opening post of that link I provided.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 23, 2012)

Well with all the frustration and madness I have to agree with the crunching numbers CP! 

It is just very very frustrating to spend a ton of money to put together a "top" line system and have it a serious POS! 

However I am going to probably have to shut this system down before the end of the weekend to get it shipped back to NewEgg for a refund. That will put me at my AMD 555 unlocked and the i7 930 running. Even though the i7 930 puts out some pretty good numbers this system will almost double that. 

Was just going to add the i7 930 tonight when this sucker BSOD'd again!!! Needless to say, I have been fucking around with this POS all night trying to get it to stay running, and it seems the only way is to keep it at stock clocks and what not. Oh well I guess, live and learn.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Well with all the frustration and madness I have to agree with the crunching numbers CP!
> 
> It is just very very frustrating to spend a ton of money to put together a "top" line system and have it a serious POS!
> 
> ...



Hmmm, didn't you buy a new board from Paul?


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 23, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hmmm, didn't you buy a new board from Paul?



Yep I did, however he is not going to be able to ship it until this weekend.


----------



## KieX (Feb 23, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Hmm, I guess I better read through that very carefully, because as of now this system is a serious fucking piece of shit!!!!!! Constantly giving me BSOD's, terribly fucking slow to boot windows, running hot as hell on liquid cooling..........An on, an on, an on!!!!
> 
> Christ that i7 30 socket 1366 is 10 times the system this piece of shit is!!!
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear that man. But honestly, I've got 5 of them crunching at the moment and if you can get them going well, you definitely can't regret it. 

So let me know if you need any help bro. The link Chicken Patty provided is the one I used to sort mine out and seems to have done the job for him too.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 25, 2012)

KieX said:


> Sorry to hear that man. But honestly, I've got 5 of them crunching at the moment and if you can get them going well, you definitely can't regret it.
> 
> So let me know if you need any help bro. The link Chicken Patty provided is the one I used to sort mine out and seems to have done the job for him too.



it did the job mostly, something is still up with this PC, but at 4GHz it's pumping out over 6k ppd, so in all honesty, it's staying like this.  Runs great, stable, and cool.  But the guide definitely cleared so many things up for me, did wonders in all honesty.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 25, 2012)

Yep, once I receive the motherboard from Paul I will be going through that thread with a fine tooth comb for sure. 

Thank you so much CP for the link, and thanks to everyone for being mega helpful and supportive on this whole quest.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 25, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Yep, once I receive the motherboard from Paul I will be going through that thread with a fine tooth comb for sure.
> 
> Thank you so much CP for the link, and thanks to everyone for being mega helpful and supportive on this whole quest.



What gigabyte board are you using ATM?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Yep, once I receive the motherboard from Paul I will be going through that thread with a fine tooth comb for sure.
> 
> Thank you so much CP for the link, and thanks to everyone for being mega helpful and supportive on this whole quest.



No problem buddy, make sure to keep us posted and ask away if you have any questions.    Good luck!


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 26, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> What gigabyte board are you using ATM?



Z68X-UD3H-B3

Notorious for having memory issues. However if I can get the smoking deal on a 2500K that I might have, I will probably keep it and see if I can work the bugs out and install the 2500K in it. I will take the 2700K and install in the board that I purchased from Paulieg. That would give me 3 i7 systems crunching away.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2012)

Nice litto farm


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 26, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Nice litto farm



 I thought so. It would be the i7 930, i7 2500K, and the i7 2700K. Should be able to pull in about 11k PPD a day; don't ya think?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> I thought so. It would be the i7 930, i7 2500K, and the i7 2700K. Should be able to pull in about 11k PPD a day; don't ya think?



Probably a bit more.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 26, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Z68X-UD3H-B3
> 
> Notorious for having memory issues. However if I can get the smoking deal on a 2500K that I might have, I will probably keep it and see if I can work the bugs out and install the 2500K in it. I will take the 2700K and install in the board that I purchased from Paulieg. That would give me 3 i7 systems crunching away.



Im ordering a full size case on tuseday, Would you be interested in my ASrock Z68 Pro3-M board to trade for that one?

It is rock stable on 4.3Ghz and have not had a single memory issue on my ripjaws.

The reason I ask if that I may go SLI soon and my board does not support it.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 27, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Im ordering a full size case on tuseday, Would you be interested in my ASrock Z68 Pro3-M board to trade for that one?
> 
> It is rock stable on 4.3Ghz and have not had a single memory issue on my ripjaws.
> 
> The reason I ask if that I may go SLI soon and my board does not support it.



Probably not Brandon. I have three systems that I am going to run SLi and CrossfireX. Sorry man, if it would have supported one or the other I would for sure man. 

@crunching team: Got the deal cut on the 2500K chip, so should have that and the other motherboard by the end of the week. I will be putting that all together just as soon as I receive it to get it crunching......Of course I will have to do some shifting around with parts.  

Will be running the wife's with the i7 930, my main system with the other motherboard and  the i7 2700K, and the dedicated cruncher only with the Gigabyte board and the 2500K chip.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 27, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Probably not Brandon. I have three systems that I am going to run SLi and CrossfireX. Sorry man, if it would have supported one or the other I would for sure man.
> 
> @crunching team: Got the deal cut on the 2500K chip, so should have that and the other motherboard by the end of the week. I will be putting that all together just as soon as I receive it to get it crunching......Of course I will have to do some shifting around with parts.
> 
> Will be running the wife's with the i7 930, my main system with the other motherboard and  the i7 2700K, and the dedicated cruncher only with the Gigabyte board and the 2500K chip.



Yea, I was just throwing it out there if you planned on making a Z68/2500K mATX rig. Its ok, I am just looking around for a full size board to change with.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2012)

Glad you getting things sorted out man.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 6, 2012)

*Yet another "TPU-R-US Cruncher!!!*

Okay, just a couple of shots of some new parts. 

Thanks to a great member over at [H] I got this awesome little Intel i5 2500K chip for a good price.






And a really, really special thanks  to our own Paulieg For the frigging awesome Asrock Z68 Extreme 4 Gen 3 motherboard!!!!









Will add some more pictures of the products as I get ready to assemble and get it running and Crunching for the best WCG team in the world.


----------

